# Can you put 'thin' tires on a mountain bike?



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

If its doable, I am considering putting thin tires on my mountain bike for a triathlon with the expectation that it help me out a bit. Would doing this really give me a noticeable benefit? 

My current tires are 26 X 1.95. Do you know of any thinner tires that would fit on the same rim?


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

i assume that your mean SLICKS? 

if so you can use a 26x1.5 with a new smaller/thinner tube, be aware though they look a little odd and your braking performance is diminished a little -- also if it was me i would only use the 1.5 on the FRONT tire and use a 1.95 on the back 

good luck on the triathalon. 

joe


----------



## fokket (Oct 5, 2007)

You CAN, but I wouldn't want to compete with MTB since it's about aerodynamics


----------



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys!

Do you think it would be at all worth it to pick up a cheap ($300) road bike for when I do these types of events?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Contriver said:


> Thanks for the advice guys!
> 
> Do you think it would be at all worth it to pick up a cheap ($300) road bike for when I do these types of events?


It all depends on what you are aafter.

If you don't care about your time in the event and are just racing for fun, then slicks on a mtb are fine. I have done this before in a sprint triathalon and it was no big deal - it was 12 miles. So I got passed by a zillion roadies? It was OK, I was just into it for the fitness.

ON the other hand, if you are really trying to place well and time is critical, then get a road bike. It is nice to have a real road bike as well for training and riding when you cnat get to the mountains anyway.


----------



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah man, I'm just in it for fun. I could care less if I win anything or not. The event alone is something to look forward to


----------



## fokket (Oct 5, 2007)

for fun, MTB with slicks should be fine, Schwalbe Stelvios are probably the most racyist tyre that you can fit on MTB wheels as far as I know. How wide is your rim by the way?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Well, you do have the weight benefit on the downhill bits....


----------



## fokket (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd put aerobars too


----------



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

They are 24mm wide. What do you guys think of something like this? http://tinyurl.com/35g6xj



fokket said:


> for fun, MTB with slicks should be fine, Schwalbe Stelvios are probably the most racyist tyre that you can fit on MTB wheels as far as I know. How wide is your rim by the way?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

The tires you need: http://www.phattire.com/congranprixs.html

The tubes to go with them: http://www.performancebike.com/shop...tegory_ID=5411&CFID=74403347&CFTOKEN=93797376

Exactly what I use for the road on my 26" MTB rims. Extremely light and they should last for years.


----------

